

Ask HN: How does Groupon or Grubwith.us do their group payment system? - jaytee_clone

I have heard that they don't use PayPal. And I cannot imagine the hassle of rolling your own system. Any ideas? Maybe WePay?
======
failquicker
I believe they are using a custom interface from Braintree. Pretty sure living
social is the same.

~~~
jaytee_clone
I will check them out. Thanks a lot.

